# Utility to convert PRN files to TXT



## rjemery (Jan 24, 2000)

Can anyone point me to a utility that would convert PRN files to TXT files? 

PRN is the file extension used for output destined for a printer but saved as file and are apparently binary.

------------------
R. J. Emery


----------



## viciousguy (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.tinyempire.com/shortnotes/files/doc2pdf.htm 
convert prn files to pdf


----------

